# Best Multiscale 7 String



## dczx (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello,

I've been wanting to purchase a multiscale 7 string. I bought an acoustic ibanez multiscale and I love it. I play metal / shred styles, but also sometimes rock and some other diverse things live. My first choice right now is the Ibanez RGIM7BC, which looks great. I'm a little concerned the EMG's won't be very versatile, and I don't know if the fan is optimum. I'm in the $1000-$2000 price range.

I have 2 questions.

1. What is everyone's favorite brand/model of 7 string mulltiscale?

I've been looking at Ibanez (current favorite), Kiesel (looks like a great guitar, but haven't found one I really like the look of), Legator (good quality? Korean?), Skervesen (really nice but expensive), Ormsby (not quite into the look), Strictly7 (nice, but expensive), and Halo Seraphim (can't find anything about this guitar, not sure if it comes in a 7), also there's a rare Dean RC8 with a fan that looks great.

2. I have noticed that some 7 strings have parallel frets at different locations. Is there a "best" position or is it pretty subjective?

thank you


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2017)

I got my Strandberg Boden OS for $1200. It's a 6 but they have 7's as well if you're into that. I know some people aren't into the look at all and that's understandable. However the quality is quite good and the multiscale is very comfortable.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jul 11, 2017)

1000-2000 really only puts you in range of Agiles, Legators, strandberg os, Jackson, ibanez, kiesel, used skervesens, ormsby gtr. 

I'd probably get an ormsby gtr or a strandberg os. Kiesel is ok if you want knew. 

My hapas was 2100 but you'd wait 8 months.


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> 1000-2000 really only puts you in range of Agiles, Legators, strandberg os, Jackson, ibanez, kiesel, used skervesens, ormsby gtr.
> 
> I'd probably get an ormsby gtr or a strandberg os. Kiesel is ok if you want knew.
> 
> My hapas was 2100 but you'd wait 8 months.


I was a year into my wait for my Ormsby as well before I pulled the plug and asked for a refund. Ridiculous wait for a production guitar IMO. Just want to throw that out there as well as I was excited with an initial estimated build time of a few months but just turned to frustration and endless excuses as to why it was taking so long. They're wayyy behind schedule right now and it doesn't seem like it's getting any better.


----------



## TheGuitarPit (Jul 11, 2017)

I'd keep an eye out on Reverb for a used Kiesel multiscale. Their resale value isn't great so you should be able to pick something up for $1000~1200, depending on the options. Great guitars for the price, and probably better than most guitars from Korea/Indonesia. 

You could even get a new one in the low end of that price range if you go with basic options. You don't like ANY of the body shapes they offer? I feel like they have a pretty wide range. Keep in mind you can customize them quite a bit... so for example, you can pick an Aries 7 multiscale, change the headstock, remove the bevel, etc. The DCM7 is also a decent one to look at. Both start around $1300 if I recall.


----------



## Lemons (Jul 11, 2017)

Grab a used Strandberg Boden OS7, assuming you're into that kind of look.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jul 11, 2017)

Jake said:


> I was a year into my wait for my Ormsby as well before I pulled the plug and asked for a refund. Ridiculous wait for a production guitar IMO. Just want to throw that out there as well as I was excited with an initial estimated build time of a few months but just turned to frustration and endless excuses as to why it was taking so long. They're wayyy behind schedule right now and it doesn't seem like it's getting any better.



Ya. I can understand being part of the original run schedule and being pissed at the delays. But I see it as a way to get more guitars over a longer period of time. The 300 a month payment plan is the best thing to happen to the savings account my wife doesn't know about


----------



## bostjan (Jul 12, 2017)

dczx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been wanting to purchase a multiscale 7 string. I bought an acoustic ibanez multiscale and I love it. I play metal / shred styles, but also sometimes rock and some other diverse things live. My first choice right now is the Ibanez RGIM7BC, which looks great. I'm a little concerned the EMG's won't be very versatile, and I don't know if the fan is optimum. I'm in the $1000-$2000 price range.
> 
> ...



I've been sold on Oni's designs for some time, but the base model is probably out of your preferred range.

There are two advantages to multiscale, in my opinion: 1) You can get a longer scale length on the bass side without the ergonomic issues of a longer scale length and 2) you can angle the frets to more naturally match the way the wrist and elbow move.

To point #1, the longer the scale length on the bass side, the tighter your low notes will sound. But, if the difference between the two ends of the scale are too far apart, it becomes impossible to still take any advantage out of point #2. Likewise, if the difference is too small, then the advantage #2 is toned down to the point where it really doesn't matter. In order to properly balance advantages 1 and 2, you need a perpendicular fret that makes sense. 

1. Of those, here are my thoughts:
A) The Ibanez RGFF or whatever model number is a great guitar, but I don't think Ibanez quite nailed the scale lengths nor the ergonomics. Starting out with a nice sounding rather ergonomic static scale guitar and then putting some multiscale into it might sound like a great idea, but IMO it was a missed opportunity, since it didn't go far enough to really be worth the effort. The scale length on the long side isn't extended very much and the perpendicular fret is in a kind of awkward position, for me, at least. It's all personal preference, though. My guess is that perhaps being more accustomed to more radical multiscales, my opinion of it is biased.
B) Kiesel is about as controversial as it gets around here. There have been quite a few complaints about them, but, simply looking at the visuals of their stuff, you can tell that Kiesel is a builder who can pull off a premium build. My biggest concern would be dealing with their customer service department, since that seems to be the cause of every complaint-becoming-a-nightmare-story. I haven't played a newer Kiesel, though, so I can't really speak to that.
C) Ormsby can also make very nice guitars, from what little experience I've had with them. I have no idea what the wait time would be for one, but out of the options you listed, that would top the list for me.
D) Strictly7 is kind of a dirty word around here. You might want to do some research if you are considering one.
E) I'm not familiar with the other brands you listed enough to say anything worth saying.
F) I would recommend adding Jackson to your list, as well as Agile. The specs on those look more impressive than the Ibanez, and even though they might be below your price range, comparing them to the other options, I think they hold their own.

2. The perpendicular fret, as I call it (the fret which is closest to 90 degrees against the run of strings) should be placed so that it maximizes the ergonomics of the guitar. While this is somewhat subjective, due to differences in playing styles of different players, we all have wrists and elbows and everyone's arms follow the same basic rules when moving about. I'd say the biggest factor is the position of the nut relative to the balance point of the instrument. You generally want the perpendicular fret to be positioned wherever your hand is most comfortably held upright.

I hate that it's such a convoluted answer, but, on a seven string, I personally prefer the perpendicular fret to be around 6 or 7. With more strings, it seems appropriate to move that up a bit (8 or 9 or even 10) to take a little angle off of the nut. If you go with a design that pulls the nut closer to your body, either with a shorter overall scale length or a longer upper horn, it makes more sense to move the position of the perpendicular fret to a lower numbered position, like 5 or even 4.


----------



## laxu (Jul 12, 2017)

dczx said:


> 2. I have noticed that some 7 strings have parallel frets at different locations. Is there a "best" position or is it pretty subjective?



Yes. The parallel fret position determines how the fan will flare out towards the high and low frets. Ibanez puts it at the 12th fret, which means they have a more drastic fan at the lower frets and not much at all at the high frets. By comparison putting it around the 7-9th fret like most manufacturers do gives you a more even fan in both directions. Thus to me the Ibanez fanned fret models are not a good choice, I didn't like them that much when playing but adore the Kiesel Aries AM7 I have, had a Strandberg Boden OS 8 but now have a Skervesen Shoggie 8 on order because the Strandberg wasn't good enough.


----------



## dczx (Jul 12, 2017)

Iaxu and Bostjan, great feedback on the fan angle. I may avoid the Ibanez. I actually do like the Kiesel DCM7 quite a bit, and I like the finish on the green Ibanez... I really like the look of this DCM7: http://www.kieselguitars.com/guitars-in-stock/129566


----------



## bostjan (Jul 12, 2017)

Thank you for the kind words.

Take a look through the classifieds here, as well, you might find something interesting.


----------



## laxu (Jul 13, 2017)

dczx said:


> Iaxu and Bostjan, great feedback on the fan angle. I may avoid the Ibanez. I actually do like the Kiesel DCM7 quite a bit, and I like the finish on the green Ibanez... I really like the look of this DCM7: http://www.kieselguitars.com/guitars-in-stock/129566



Go for the Kiesel. You can always send it back within the return period if you don't like it and be only out shipping costs.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 13, 2017)

laxu said:


> Go for the Kiesel. You can always send it back within the return period if you don't like it and be only out shipping costs.


Just be careful with the options.


----------

